# Which Tyres to Fit



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Oh dear have been reading all the threads on tyres for camper vans and totally confused as to which is best e.g. road noise etc. 

Our Bessacarr E495 is coming up for 6 years old and we have decided - for safety reasons - to change all the tyres - existing are Continental Vanco Camper 225/75 R16 CP - and wondering if anyone out there has changed to similar in the Maidstone area and would recommend their supplierfitter.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about noise level, MH's are not exactly the most silent means of transport are they. I certainly wouldn't go to the expense of CP tyres either. The standard van tyres have exactly the same load and speed ratings. I know the argument is that the sidewalls are stronger but if the maker says they will carry the same load then the sidewalls are clearly strong enough aren't they??


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

There's am article in MMM I have just read saying you need to fit camper tyres because the sidewalls are stronger and motorhomes are stood for long periods.

I wouldn't bother myself, just fit the normal ones as long as they are the correct load/speed rating.

I always fit winters too and keep them on all year round, depends on your camping style though, grass pitches in autumn/winter etc.

There are some good deals on winter tyres around at the minute, have a look on Oponeo.

Paul.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have seen that article as well. But.......

If the manufacturer rates a white van man tyre at exactly the same load and speed rating as A much more expensive CP tyre why do you need a stronger sidewall?? The tyre is made to carry the same load. I am also aware that some say the "weaker" non CP tyres will flat spot if left for long periods of time. I have asked on here several times if anyone has ever had tyres flat spot as a result of standing. The number who said they have is? Zero!!

It's your money to spend as you wish, but I have been using non CP tyres for years without any problem at all. If the maker says they are up to the job of carrying a certain weight at a certain speed who am I to argue?? They surely are the experts.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Nice way of getting more money out of the inexperienced buyer though.

Paul.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> coppo said:
> 
> 
> > There's am article in MMM I have just read saying you need to fit camper tyres because the sidewalls are stronger and motorhomes are stood for long periods.
> ...


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

MMM asked etyres Rachel Stothert of the mag says and here is what they say lol.

etyres offer discounts to MMM subscribers it says in another paragraph.

This is the best one though''Motorhome tyres should be changed BEFORE they reach 5 years of age''
Bleeding hell, its going down, I thought it was between 5 to 7 years.

We are going to pick up MMM next year and it will be changed to 3 to 4 years. :lol: 

Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

rayc said:


> > coppo said:
> >
> >
> > > There's am article in MMM I have just read saying you need to fit camper tyres because the sidewalls are stronger and motorhomes are stood for long periods.
> ...


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

coppo said:


> MMM asked etyres Rachel Stothert of the mag says and here is what they say lol.
> 
> etyres offer discounts to MMM subscribers it says in another paragraph.
> 
> ...


Seems you ought to buy new tyres about as frequently as I buy MMM, just to keep up-to-date. :lol:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm cynical by nature but I don't think large tyre companies design specialised tyres, that have no benefits, just to con people out of money.
There are many types of specialised tyres in most tyre manufacturers ranges and I'm sure that they will all have benefits which justify extra manufacturing costs. I'm also sure that all specialised designs are not available in all sizes.

If I lived in a hot climate where the sun baked my tyres all and every day and I only drove a couple of thousand miles a year I would probably have to change tyres every five years. As I live in the UK and move the van on a regular basis, 10 years will do me.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Gosh, between 5-7yrs is when I should be changing tyres. My cross ply tyres still look like new and should be ok for another 40yrs.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The 20 year old tyre on a coach blew out resulting in fatalities. There is currently no law on replacing tyres due to age.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/bestival-coach-crash-families-demand-2057780

As a result of the coroners report the Government issued guidance that tyres over 10 years old should not be used on the front wheels but it is ok on the rear when used as one of a dual tyre setup. A DfT spokesman said it had not supported an outright ban on old tyres because "there is no firm research worldwide linking tyre failure to age."

"It is more likely to be the condition of the tyre and how often it is used," he said.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> I wouldn't worry about noise level, MH's are not exactly the most silent means of transport are they. I certainly wouldn't go to the expense of CP tyres either. The standard van tyres have exactly the same load and speed ratings. I know the argument is that the sidewalls are stronger but if the maker says they will carry the same load then the sidewalls are clearly strong enough aren't they??


Ive changed from the Michelin MX Camper to the new Michelin Agilis Camper and the noise level is noticeably lower. The Agilis are classed as M&S so should be better on grass.

We had vanco tyres on our last van and they spun on moist grass, not good.


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

I agree with Jezport.
My previous Vanco where very poor on damp/wet grass and noisy on road. My Michelin Agilis Camper M&S are quieter on road and perform much better on wet grass.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

If your happy with the tyres that are on your van, put the same make back on you know they work for you...

ray.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

coppo said:


> There's am article in MMM I have just read saying you need to fit camper tyres because the sidewalls are stronger and motorhomes are stood for long periods.
> 
> I wouldn't bother myself, just fit the normal ones as long as they are the correct load/speed rating.
> 
> ...


Don't be too confident in fitting winter tyres for all_year_round use.
I fitted Falden Eurowinter HS437's about three years ago and was horrified to see the front treads almost bald after two weeks into a three month European trip. 
Grip in hot, smooth roads was very tenuous and replacing them with standard use tyres is number one job on my return.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

I have 6 Michelin M&S tyres that stay on all year round and are going on for five years old, have thousands of miles on them, 18thou last year alone and are still about half tread, and I wont be changing them yet until they are below 4mm tread, no problems with side walls or anything, maybe because we use the van instead of parking it up most of the year.

I suppose how you use your van dictates how it degenerates, from the tyres up.

ray.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon folks,

I reckon that the only advantage of camper tyres is that extra support on roundabouts and corners on narrow track coachbuilts.
My panel van conversion had ordinary van tyres on from the factory and so did the previous one.


norm


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm very pleased with the Bridgestone Blizzaks on the front driving wheels for all year round use.............but then again, unlike Spacerunner (John), I've not been in climates hotter than this UK summer with them. 

They definitely make a difference when on wet grass or soft ground, and at the rate they are wearing, they'll be nearer 5 years old before the tread is approaching 2mm. :wink: 
I can live with that, whereas I'd expect a quality summer tyre would possibly have more tread left at that age. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I didn't think they would wear that quick Jock, the Blizzaks we had on the rear wheels didn't seem to wear at all, obviously depending on mileage.

The conti vanco winter 2's we had on the previous MH wore quite quick.

Paul.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

coppo said:


> I didn't think they would wear that quick Jock, the Blizzaks we had on the rear wheels didn't seem to wear at all, obviously depending on mileage.
> 
> The conti vanco winter 2's we had on the previous MH wore quite quick.
> 
> Paul.


Hi Paul,

How's it going pal? 

With ours being FWD, the rears last a right old age, and often out see 2 x sets of fronts. I've had the rears changed round on the wheels (non directional treads), so as to even out the wear.

They'll be aged before they are worn. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> My previous Vanco where very poor on damp/wet grass and noisy on road. My Michelin Agilis Camper M&S are quieter on road and perform much better on wet grass.


saw that difference on our last m/h when we replaced Vanco with Agilis M+S tyres - the difference in road noise was quite marked especially at motorway speeds


----------



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for all your responses - will pass the info on to 'HIM indoors' to mull over. Thanks again.


----------

